
CoronaCoin (NCOV) – The coronavirus-backed ERC-20 token - mr_vile
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/f4hpaw/coronacoin_ncov_the_coronavirusbacked_erc20_token/
======
derrick_jensen
I guess you could call this corona-y capitalism

